# craftsman stops cutting



## littlejimmymc (Aug 5, 2017)

Hi, I have a old craftsman 2 917.254320 16 hp 5 speed 44 inch, it runs good but while cutting the blades will stop once and a while than start again, mower doesn't stall or anything it just stops cutting for maybe 10 yards and then starts again.any ideas. Thanks jim


----------



## littlejimmymc (Aug 5, 2017)

Thanks, I should of added that when I try to start it sometimes it won't start but if I rock it back and forth it starts right up, not sure if this is a separate issue or if it's related to blades stopping.


----------



## littlejimmymc (Aug 5, 2017)

I will check for oil, but if it is oil shouldn't the belts slip all the time.i really don't know I'm just throwing it out there. It is a 16 hp it just so old I think sears dropped the model #. What is the keyway to engine pto. Also what does pto stand for.i hope you don't mind me asking you questions I'm no mechanic I'm just trying to learn to save some money.thanks again


----------



## littlejimmymc (Aug 5, 2017)

Deck is 44 inch not sure what mean by propulsion, also where would I look for the sheared key


----------



## littlejimmymc (Aug 5, 2017)

Not the original engine so probably won't be any help.i will check on other things you mentioned. Thanks for your help have a great day!!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

littlejimmymc said:


> Not the original engine so probably won't be any help.i will check on other things you mentioned. Thanks for your help have a great day!!


Welcome to the forum,littlejimmymc !
Sorry that Mr.Kapaun is so gruff.
Usually,occasional slipping is caused by worn belts,or a tensioner that has a weak spring.
Check those,first.
If the tension on the belt is correct,you should only be able to push the center(on the LONGEST span,between 2 pulleys)about 1/2 ",before it feels stiff.
Any more than that,and it means the belt is worn.
If it feels "loose",when you push on it, it's probably a weak tension spring.
You can still find parts ,using this link:
WWW.searspartsdirect.com and typing in the model number.I'll check back,to see if you have any other questions.
Have a good day.


----------



## littlejimmymc (Aug 5, 2017)

Thanks, that's all I was looking for was some ideas of what could be causing the problems.maybe the other guy is just having a bad week. Thanks again


----------



## littlejimmymc (Aug 5, 2017)

Should I test the tension on belt while in engaged position


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Yes, that's when the tension is greatest.


----------



## littlejimmymc (Aug 5, 2017)

Finally got some time to mess with the old girl, why would the belt actually get looser when I engage it,this is the belt closest to the deck.it feels pretty tight when not engaged then when I engage it it gets real loose


----------



## pYLON1357 (Dec 2, 2016)

If the belt gets looser when engaged, I would think the belt routing is incorrect. If you do a google search on belt routing for your unit, you should find a diagram pretty quickly of what I should be.


----------



## littlejimmymc (Aug 5, 2017)

Ok thanks I will check that and let you know thanks again


----------

